

Why is Greenland so rich these days? It said goodbye to the EU - wyclif
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/alexsingleton/100065718/why-is-greenland-so-rich-these-days-it-said-goodbye-to-the-eu/

======
zeemonkee
Probably more due to the huge grant Greenland gets from Denmark. Which, of
course, is in the EU.

I'm not the biggest fan of the EU but the Telegraph has consistently been
anti-EU. This article however is shameless in not even mentioning the Danish
subsidy.

------
cafard
Right, and there used to be, perhaps still are fair-sized US payments for the
air bases.

------
iwr
Also, Telecom Greenland has a nice fiber cable running through Newfoundland-
Greenland-Iceland-Scotland.

